
Traffic Director: Traffic management for open service mesh - yarapavan
https://cloud.google.com/traffic-director/
======
mluggy
classic cloud announcement. a new service that sorta does something sorta
different based on sorta mature sorta open source that is sorta configurable
and has no pricing of yet. but sure, let's go ahead and announce it.

~~~
mluggy
sorry for the rant, just realized my gke microservices requires a minimum of
$18/month each to be exposed externally..

------
drej
If you want to know a bit more, follow Matt Klein, the creator of Envoy, he's
commented on this a bit.
[https://twitter.com/mattklein123](https://twitter.com/mattklein123)

------
mleonard
Can someone tell me what is the pricing going to look like? Will it be
utility-like pricing (like the load balancer for example) or a larger
enterprise price (like spanner, big table etc). Thanks

~~~
sudhirj
Probably per GB with tens of dollars per month fixed, same as AWS Global
Accelerator.

------
outside1234
Is this controlling Istio under the hood?

~~~
puzzle
Kind of. It's only the traffic management part, i.e. the external load
balancer. It seems to be a mix of a managed Istio Pilot plus a bunch of stuff
from GCLB: anycast, backend subsetting (Envoy does not do the health
checking), etc. TD just tells each client which servers to talk to. It doesn't
forward traffic. And it doesn't seem to be responsible for injecting the
sidecars in clients.

------
sudhirj
This seems like a response to the AWS Global Accelerator - a an anycast
network that will route your traffic to the nearest configured load balancer,
and shift traffic out if any of the LBs are down. Might also do all the
internal routing on Google’s private which should be faster and more reliable
than the public internet.

~~~
jsty
GCP has had global load balancing for a while now, which IIRC is anycast
based. This is more their equivalent of App Mesh.

